# Oconee NF Putnam & Jasper Co



## MCBUCK (Nov 10, 2015)

Have not hunted there in years...Is this area still a fair area for NF land?


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Nov 10, 2015)

Lots fewer doe days...Check the regs to stay legal...


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 12, 2015)

Missed my meaning there...what I meant is whether or not the area is still a decent area to hunt.


----------



## gibby391 (Nov 13, 2015)

I spent years hunting the area just past Sac O Suds.  Went down there last year and everything had been posted and leased to Timber Co.  Map still shows it as US Forrest.  I could not find any public access.


----------



## bilgerat (Nov 13, 2015)

low deer population and way over hunted in My opinion


----------



## glue bunny (Nov 15, 2015)

passed the sac o suds this morning and there were several horse trailers parked out there.  Kinda hard to hunt when folks on horseback are riding through.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Nov 16, 2015)

Pick up a map at the NF HQ on Hwy 441...Lots
of land to explore...All NF used to be marked
with red paint on trees as boundary markers...

Lots fewer doe days so deer numbers should be
on the rise the next few years....Just check
ONF hunt dates before you go.....


----------



## Whit90 (Oct 3, 2016)

Anyone seeing any deer lately?? I'm about to get on a plane for my honeymoon, but when I get back its game time! Acorns dropping?? Anyone kill anything?


----------



## biggdogg (Oct 3, 2016)

I've seen more deer the last couple years. But you have got to get away from Highway 16 and the weekend warriors to find them.


----------



## Rulo (Oct 3, 2016)

ONF is actually managed better for deer than Redlands WMA.

Don't want to start beating the dead horse again but ........Georgia DNR needs to give up Redlands WMA and return management of that former National Forest Land back to the Feds.......

For $19...DNR is ripping us off.......we get nothing for it on Redlands......... at least on the ONF the biologist has some idea of managing a deer herd unlike the state boyz on Redlands who haven't had a clue in a very  loongggg time..............



OH and one more comment....remember............no hunting on ONF on October 31st.  Its closed to deer hunting on that day......


----------



## GoodOleBoy55 (Oct 4, 2016)

This will be my first year only hunting public land, so I have been doing some scouting on ONF.. Found a couple promising spots.


----------



## bilgerat (Oct 4, 2016)

Rulo said:


> ONF is actually managed better for deer than Redlands WMA.
> 
> Don't want to start beating the dead horse again but ........Georgia DNR needs to give up Redlands WMA and return management of that former National Forest Land back to the Feds.......
> 
> ...



why, Is that creepy clown hunting day?


----------



## Rulo (Oct 5, 2016)

bilgerat said:


> why, Is that creepy clown hunting day?



Possibly.

But read this....its for real.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=878877


----------



## BIGABOW (Oct 7, 2016)

I see this is an old thread... Pick up a map and have at it. Just watch where you hunt. Not all boundaries are CLEARLY marked and some portions of ONF have become part of Cedar Creek WMA.


----------



## Whit90 (Oct 8, 2016)

BIGABOW said:


> I see this is an old thread... Pick up a map and have at it. Just watch where you hunt. Not all boundaries are CLEARLY marked and some portions of ONF have become part of Cedar Creek WMA.




I hunt down there every year, and love it... may not be as many deer numbers as y'all say there used to be but we still manage to kill a couple and see a good bit every year! Just wanted to check and see if anyone's been hunting down there and what they've been seeing so far this year. Heading home tomorrow and am looking forward to my first trip! Good luck everyone!


----------



## Whit90 (Oct 16, 2016)

my uncle said they have burned again at burgess mnt.


----------



## skoaleric (Oct 16, 2016)

been about 10 times so far this season, and have yet to see anything bigger than a fawn. not even a mature doe. it has deffinately been hunted out over the years.


----------



## wshooks (Oct 22, 2016)

i hunted 10/21- 10/22. saw 4 does and a 6pt in two hunts. just have to be able to see over the grass


----------

